# Old Hardware



## hitest (May 18, 2022)

FreeBSD 13.1 is running well on my old T410 Thinkpad which has an i5 2.40 GHz CPU, 4 GB RAM, and a 232 GB HD.  What is the oldest unit you administer that's running 13.1?


----------



## Menelkir (May 18, 2022)

I think all core families would be able to run pretty well. I mean, there's was a huge jump from 1st to 2nd gen because some flags and such, but isn't a really slow processor (I would not considered that old despite being a 2010 processor). I have a toshiba qosmio (it's a 1st gen i5) that worked pretty well with 13.0, it's my backup workstation so I didn't upgraded yet.
I think, for a 64bit perspective, even a core2duo would run freebsd 13.1 well (depending on what you use as a graphical interface).


----------



## Crivens (May 18, 2022)

I had 13.0 on a t60 with core1solo. Buildkernel was bad and buildworld agony. But it worked quite well. Only the battery time went down the pipes when the C states were buggered up somewhere before.


----------



## meine (May 18, 2022)

I have an HP Pavilion ze4300 estimated from 2003 running 11.2

Does that count?


----------



## Menelkir (May 18, 2022)

Crivens said:


> I had 13.0 on a t60 with core1solo. Buildkernel was bad and buildworld agony. But it worked quite well. Only the battery time went down the pipes when the C states were buggered up somewhere before.


I think it's possible to go further, a pentium 4 nocona could run and build freebsd 13.1 x64, but good luck with that.


----------



## Crivens (May 19, 2022)

The core1solo is 32 bits.


----------



## 3301 (May 19, 2022)

Custom 'workstation' based on Tyan S7010 motherboard (released in early 2009), dual Xeons X5690, Quadro K2200 GPU and some LSI HBA. Upgraded to 13.1 yesterday - everything went smoothly.


----------

